# Anyone using Wardflex CSST?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

If so what do you think of it, do you like it? I have always run hard pipe and have some jobs coming up that would be great for flex. I know you have to be certified and looks like I'll be able to knock out two birds with one stone. Getting The Rinnai training at Ferguson soon, they're going to combine the two training sessions I hope.
So do you use the Wardflex? Good points, bad points? Anything that would help, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I always run black iron, the CSST is expensive but i see where it would save time+labor.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Wardflex CSST to lab sinks in science classrooms. I nstall the conduit sub-slab. Pull the CSST in during trim out. 

I used it in my own home to my grill. It has it's places Places were T&C pipe can be easily routed ain't one of em.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

In the future I would be using it more for the tankless installs in basements mostly. I see a few guys around here using it for new residential boiler installs.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

All day everyday. I use Gastite exclusively


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tankless said:


> All day everyday. I use Gastite exclusively


It's been a long time since I've used csst. Is there much difference between the wardflex and gastite? I just found my gastite certification card dated 7/28/98.:laughing: 
The reason I'm taking the wardflex training is because that's what Ferguson carries in my area.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

locally we have both but i feel safer with gastite-wardflex gaskets will leak if you dont have a perfect cut or if the stupid thing falls out in a dark attic--remember that all csst systems have to be grounded (here they do).-trac pipe is ok too.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Use wardflex exclusivly now. Tighter bends without kinking. That said I still use sch 40 in the obvious easy to get at areas. When your busy less labour helps out.:yes:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

trac and gastite. wardflex isn't forgiving at all on the cuts. I never run it where anybody can hit it with anything all black into the attic or crawl.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Wardflex for me . Thought it was junk when I first started b-c everyone is right. But once you do it a few times, no worries at all. You will love it. Pipe can get pricey, but fitting are brutal. But i still find time saved <vs> cost. makes up for it. 

Also with the cuts , anyone notice when they dropped the # of compression ring's they really improved the washer/gasket...no falling out


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm certified on both and I like both. Id rather use it then thread black pipe but black pipe does have its uses. I was did a lot of black pipe at a hog farm. I know if the hogs got a hold of CSST it wouldn't last long.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*wardflex*

If you had scrap pieces left over would it pay to make up appliance connectors or would the inspector frown on it for lack of a tag?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

tooslow said:


> If you had scrap pieces left over would it pay to make up appliance connectors or would the inspector frown on it for lack of a tag?


One (of the two) fitting would cost the same as a flex connector....
I have a pile of 3' and under of left overs that I will probally never take to sell because they pay damn near nothing.

Anyone know how much 200 lbs of dirty brass would go for?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I used csst (wardflex) for several small jobs and liked it a lot. Getting a perfect smooth cut is critical. Also support the sh$$ out of it. I haven't been using it lately because in Mass it's code now that you need a licensed electrician to ground it. For most smaller jobs because of the new code, it's more cost effective to just use iron. I would guess in time all plumbing codes will require it to be grounded. The reason for the new code here is because of lightning strikes burning right through the csst.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I used csst (wardflex) for several small jobs and liked it a lot. Getting a perfect smooth cut is critical. Also support the sh$$ out of it. I haven't been using it lately because in Mass it's code now that you need a licensed electrician to ground it. For most smaller jobs because of the new code, it's more cost effective to just use iron. I would guess in time all plumbing codes will require it to be grounded. The reason for the new code here is because of lightning strikes burning right through the csst.


 I have first hand experience with lightning and natural gas lines. It can be a real issue. A 2lb pressure gas line makes a nice flame thrower once attacked by lightning.....its a real eye opener.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I have first hand experience with lightning and natural gas lines. It can be a real issue. A 2lb pressure gas line makes a nice flame thrower once attacked by lightning.....its a real eye opener.


I don't see much lightning.....in fact I hardly ever see rain here...it just doesn't happen, but over the last few years when I finally do see it and hear the loud thunder, I think about all the lines I have installed that are not bonded.....

i guess that is what insurance is for.....


----------

